# Any Squirrel dog guys on here



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I've had Mt. Currs for some years.....mostly for critter protection for my fruit farm....but some hunting too....
I own the best squirrel dog I've ever seen....dead honest meat dog....
A few buddies have let young tree dogs run loose with her for weeks or months at a time to get em started.....it works well....

Recently a friend asked about bringing 3 mountain feist pups 5 months old littermates to run with her...in return I could pick one of the 2 females...I agreed...
I decided to up the effort and put up several feeders using 30gallon barrels hanging from a tree limb with meyers hubs at the bottom so the bushy tails can reach in and dine free choice...I filled em with corn and Bout 20% black sunflower seeds mixed in...so far so good.....this gets the critters down on the ground where the pups will be more likely to encounter them.....
We don't kill squirrels around the farm....so they're pretty docile anyway.....

I also bred my curr gyp to these feist pups sire....hes a solid tree dog Hisself.....his sire is a multi world champion....his dam has turned out several champions.....this cross has produced 10 nice pups.....that will be registered as treeing currs...

I figured I'd keep em all and start em before offering for sale....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

So do they chase the squirrels up the tree so you can shoot the squirrel or do they catch the squirrel?

Pardon my ignorance but I've never known anyone who used dogs for hunting anything other than **** or bear.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes its similar to the other tree dog sports....alot if the retired **** hunters and others have gone to squirrel dogs so they can keep doggin.....

Most squirrel dogs use a combination of senses such as sight and hearing to start getting busy....but sent does come into play some....

Alot of fellas road them also....put em down in a logging road or Forrest road and they'll run along ahead of your pickup or sidexside ect.....they're heads up hunting and when they see or hear or wind something they'll jump off the road and get busy.....you stop and wait and listen.....get iut and go to them or road on if they come back.....

Most squirrel dogs are very smart types....and often are house family pets as well as working dogs....

These types also make just great un biased critter getters for farms......protecting a homestead from ***** and such as well....most have enough heart to jump a bear if they see its necessary...lol


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

With the loss of access to places to free range hounds squirrel dog hunting is becoming very popular.......
Its also a great great way to get a youngster included......they dont have to be still ir quiet and they usually just love being involved in active dog work....my 2 yr old grandson just loves riding in the ranger to go.to a dog tree.......and will look hard for a squirrel......


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds like fun.
I don't have a big area for hunting squirrel and the squirrels here are used to dogs so they just use the canopy to get away. 
Just looked up Mountain Feist dogs. If Mom feels the need to get another dog (she recently had her last dog put down because of age and health issues) I will recommend that breed to her.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Ann is a pure bred brindle mountain cur, her other two littermates are blonde/tan.
This ones nickname is Squirrel.
Her mom died a few years back but Ann is her clone.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Did it for years and loved every minute of it. Great fellowship and memories. Stomping around laughing and talking and then take turns shooting squirrels, great for kids. No setting still, getting cold, being shushed for hours on end with no results, I would honestly rather play a video game than do that stupid stuff, and I am not a gamer. Anything enjoyable afield is more enjoyable with a good dog, or a whole pack of them.


----------



## gruehwing (Oct 28, 2021)

I really love squirrels and consider them cute animals. I have nothing against squirrel hunters because I understand that they can be very annoying. And in general, it is not prohibited by law to hunt them. In my yard, they constantly steal corn and spoil my lawn. Still, this does not prevent me from loving them in any way. In fact, there are a lot of squirrels. There are 21 types of squirrels. But this does not mean that you need to exterminate them and hunt them without stopping. In fact, this is not so much, considering how many mosquitoes there are. It's a pity you can't hunt them like that. Here I consider mosquitoes to be absolutely useless creatures, unlike squirrels.


----------

